# أين تباع اسطوانه fly stimulator في مصر ؟



## golden (9 أغسطس 2006)

أين تباع اسطوانه fly stimulator في مصر 
الإسطوانه الأصلية من ميكروسوفت وأحدث نسخة وما هو سعرها بالجنية المصري 
وياريت وصف عنوان المكان بالضبط ؟


----------



## golden (10 أغسطس 2006)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (11 أغسطس 2006)

تباع في فيرجن ميجا ستور في سيتي ستارز في مدينه نصر وهي تقريبا اربع اسطوانات وتقريبا سعرها 70 دولار مش عارف بالظبط تقريبا 350 جنيه مصري


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (11 أغسطس 2006)

احدث حاجه هي فلايت سيميلوتر 2004 وان شاء الله 2006 هينزل اخر السنه دي ولو تحب تشتريها بس منسوخه وهي تقريبا ب20 جنيه
زعون لبرنامج السيميولاتر لو انت من مصر والسعر 20 جنيه مصري لاربع اسطوانات

الموزعون :

1 -أحمد عبد المنعم الحيطي
مدينة الأسكندرية - مصر
أحمد عبد المنعم الحيطي
0125745034
ra_illusion***********



3 - يوسف علاء إبراهيم 
المنصوره - مصر
5 شارع عمر المتفرع من شارع عبدالسلام عارف بجوار الاتوبيس الجديد بجوار قاعه رمسيس وبرج حبش بجوار استاد المنصوره الرياضى
رقم المنزل/0502220012
*************ودول موزعين ليه بس اسطوانات منسوخه


----------



## صبري النجار (15 أغسطس 2006)

مهندس وليد سمير 
أكرمك الله على معلوماتك القيمة
وياحبذا لو ننحي اللهجة العامية جانباً عند الكتابة لاسيما عن موضوعات علمية هندسية كهذه
وشكراً جزيلا
أخوك صبري


----------



## fullbank (15 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]شكرا لك اخي الكريم[/MOVE] [/FRAME]


----------



## منال المصري (15 سبتمبر 2006)

بناع ايه ده ياجماعة الخير


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (16 سبتمبر 2006)

منال المصري قال:


> بناع ايه ده ياجماعة الخير


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
برنامج فلايت سيميلوتر ده عباره عن طيران تشبيهي اي يعتبر مثل الحقيقه وده بيفيد اي طيار والبرنامج من انتاج شركه ميكروسوفت


----------



## صبري النجار (16 سبتمبر 2006)

منال المصري;229685 قال:


> بناع ايه ده ياجماعة الخير



المهندسة منال: هل تقبلين هذه الألفاظ العامية في ملتقى علمي هندسي كهذا؟
على كل حال برنامج 
" محاكي الطيران "
Flight Simulator
كنت قد حصلت عليه من الأخ المهندس/ أسامة فهمي ( دريم لاند - 6 أُكتوبر ) على ثلاثِ أقراصٍ مدمجةٍ
وبريده الإلكتروني
okfahmy*at*gmail.com
,والله الموفق
صبري النجار


----------



## صبري النجار (16 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز Golden
هل لي ان أستأذنك في إعادة صياغة سؤالك ( *أين تباع اسطوانه fly stimulator في مصر ؟* )
ليصبحِ:
* أين تباع أقراص Flight Simulator في مصر؟*
لأن Stimulator
تعني المحفز
وفعل stimulate يعني حَـفَّـــزَ ( يحفز تحفيزاً)
اما فعل simulate
فمعناه حاكى يحاكي محاكاةً
واسم الفاعل: محاكي (simulator)

والله أعلى وأعلم
صبري النجار


----------

